# Solved: Driver Whiz installation ceases



## vom (Jan 15, 2010)

I downloaded Driver Whiz in the last 2 days, paid for it using PayPal, and registered my key and used it successfully until yesterday afternoon when for some reason it no longer worked.

I tried to uninstall it using WINDOWS Add/Remove Programs and Revo Uninstaller and downloaded Driver Whiz again which now won't install.

The message I get is "The wizard was interrupted before Driver Whiz could be installed"

Any suggestions?
Also: are there free versions of this or similar products?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You should count yourself lucky. Those things have caused a lot of problems here with their mistaken installations and "updates" for drivers that should never be updated at all if they are working properly. It's the newest scam out there. If you have a problem driver, you should get a certified one from the manufacturer and not one recommened by a program that could not possibly have a database of all hardware and may end up making your machine unbootable with faulty installations of bogus software.

There are no quick fixes for computer problems. If a doctor told you he had a pill for all possible fevers, you'd think he was crazy. But a program that is supposed to keep track of 10's of 1000's of pieces of hardware that change every day is trustworthy? If it is easy, it is probably a scam.


----------



## vom (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for your sobering comment. This is the first time i re-build a PC - so I'm a "rookie"


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Stay away from cleaners/optimizers/boosters(especially the ones that allow you to "clean" the registry), no matter what they claim they can do. They do nothing to improve speed or performance. What they can do is break certain programs and damage the operating system.

Stay away from driver scanners because they're inaccurate and can direct you to install outdated or incomplete drivers. In most cases, you have to buy a driver scanner before it allows you to access and download any drivers.

Before you dive into something that you're not sure of, come here and ask us.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

